# تطبيق مبدأ عمل الروبوتات في دراسة كيفية التحكم بحركة الأصابع



## مهدي الزعيم (23 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
أخيرا وبعد مضي شهرين من المحاولات المستفيضة .. استطعت ان احمل هذا الموضوع البسيط عسى ان ينال استحسانكم


----------



## mtc.eng (23 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وعاشت ايدك


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (23 يونيو 2007)

عزيزي الزعيم ....

مليون هلا و مرحبا ...... افتقدنا مواضيعك المتميزة بالبايوميكانيكس .... عودة موفقة إن شاء الله


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 يونيو 2007)

والله اثلجت صدري بانضمامك الينا ولو طولت شوية .

لكننا سعداء بك وانت في قلوبنا دوما .

الف هلا بك وبقدومك .

البغدادي .


----------



## abbas zubaidi (26 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم مهدي 
هاي المشاركة العراقية بمؤتمر سان يباستيان - لتكنلوجيا الدعم والتاهيل الطبي-اسبانيا
مع تحياتي
الملا عباس


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (27 يونيو 2007)

_مواضيع رائعة و مفيدة جدا _


----------



## مهدي الزعيم (30 يونيو 2007)

ممنون ملا عباس .. مشتاقين حيل


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (4 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر اخ مهدي على هذا الرابط


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (4 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر اخ عباس على هذا الرابط


----------



## مهندس بلال (25 فبراير 2008)

شي حلو , الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## زهرة القمر (26 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الف شكر زميلي العزيز مهدي على الموضوع الجميل والمفيد
بارك الله فيك 
مشاركة عن جد رائعة ومفيدة وهذا ليس بغريب عنك
شكرا جزيلا 
زهرة القمر


----------



## المهندس بلكس (16 يوليو 2008)

ربنا يخليك لينا


----------



## أبو المصطفى (7 أكتوبر 2008)

الف الف شكر ليك


----------



## محمد جزائر (6 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_azwak (31 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## sniper1975 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع .................بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم...


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (24 ديسمبر 2010)

يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّ زَلْزَلَةَ السَّاعَةِ شَيْءٌ عَظِيمٌ


----------

